# endlich gehts los



## angelfreak2 (10. August 2008)

Hallo
 ich bin absolut neu in dem Bereich angeln. Bisher habe ich nur ab und zu mal ein bischen meine angeln in einen privaten Angelteich gehalten und war da durchaus erfolgreich.|stolz:
Jetzt will ich das ganze auch in Deutschland machen können und hab ein paar Fragen zum Fischereischein

1. Mit was für Kosten muss ich da rechnen?
2. Gibt es spezielle Lektüre die mir einer zur Vorbereitung empfehlen kann?
3. Wie lange dauern die Kurse zur vorbereitung 
4. Kann ich mit dem Deutschen Schein auch in anderen Ländern wo man einen brauch angeln???

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. August 2008)

*AW: endlich gehts los*

Hi,
1: ich hab insg. 75 bezahlt hier in NRW zahlen Erwachsene 105.
2: Jap, und zwar ist das das Buch Fischerprüfung von Heddergott. Da sind alle Fragen drinn und noch mehr wissenswertes.
3: Ich hatte 8 Kurse. Bei 6 Themengebieten. Wobei die Praxis 2 Kurse in Ansprich genommen hat.
4. Dazu hab ich keine nfos ich glaub man kann damit nur in Deutschland angeln... Wissen tu ich esa ber nicht.

Das alle gilt für NRW wies in anderen Bu-Lä. is weiss ich nich...

Greetz FF


----------



## Seit 1904 (10. August 2008)

*AW: endlich gehts los*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> 2: Jap, und zwar ist das das Buch Fischerprüfung von Heddergott. Da sind alle Fragen drinn und noch mehr wissenswertes.


Muss man das bestellen (wenn ja wo?) oder bekommt man das gestellt?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. August 2008)

*AW: endlich gehts los*



Seit 1904 schrieb:


> Muss man das bestellen (wenn ja wo?) oder bekommt man das gestellt?



Also ich hatte mich da letztes Jahr angemeldet, hatte bezahlt und sofort dieses Buch bekommen.
Was man sich da noch extra kaufen konnte, war so ein Buch wo sämtliche Fischarten drin stehen, die auch in der Prüfung abgefragt werden.
Das Buch war wirklich eine gute Investition.


----------

